# back in the saddle.



## oldschool67 (Apr 10, 2012)

i like videoing my workouts, makes me give that extra ummphhh!!
1-ohp's 3x5 155x5 165x5 175x failure...my left delt got fucked up at work last week, so i used a little cheat took some of the stress off.
2- laterals  4x20x12 these took some serious concentration, used to doing 50+ lbs and on occasion, rack running. i will get back.
3- reverse pec dec laterals, 4x10-12 last set was done rest pause, for intensity purposes.
4- weighted decline sit-ups supersetted with weighted hypers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

i like videos


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> i like videos



lmao....i thought we dont say that anymore!!!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 12, 2012)

my 5-3-1 regimen

last set of squats, i am at the 3 rep phase, week 2

i forgot to rep out, as per my last set dictates. whoops! also being a bodybuilder by nature, i keep focusing on moving the weights with my quads, not driving through my heels.i must correct this.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 12, 2012)

2nd exercise, last set+ 1 strip.
4 sets X 8-12 reps.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 12, 2012)

hammer strength seated leg curls..last set. my left ham is cramping up, when this happens, immediate ceasing of the exercise is necessary.

not shown are my hammer curls and side bends, the clock was ticking..time for work.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 12, 2012)

son of a bitch!! im copying my url, but evidently it is remembering my last copy...uggg, here i go again, sorry.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Great motivator for you OldSchool, keep it up brother!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Great motivator for you OldSchool, keep it up brother!



thank you zeek!! means alot coming from you bruthah!!!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep on pushing man!  Looking good.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 16, 2012)

hmmm, i believe i must recalculate my figures, even though i had the bands on(still trying to get them fukers on right pob, the guy took his bands and chains and headed for the hills)..540lbs, i am at the 3 rep cycle of my 5-3-1, i believe i went too light.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 23, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Keep on pushing man!  Looking good.



thank you brother gfunky!!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Great motivator for you OldSchool, keep it up brother!



thanks zeek!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

I freaking love the videos! I love the black & white effect to them too! Gives it that "old school" (no pun intended) bodybuilding feel


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I freaking love the videos! I love the black & white effect to them too! Gives it that "old school" (no pun intended) bodybuilding feel



thank you georgia!!! i aims ta please bro!!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shit that is a lot of weight.


----------



## weights=life (Apr 30, 2012)

i do those same decline weighted sit ups.. hell of a work out..


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Holy shit that is a lot of weight.



thank you georgia! although from lack of doing these, im about 100 or so lbs off.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 30, 2012)

weights=life said:


> i do those same decline weighted sit ups.. hell of a work out..



yes sirrr!!! clarence bass's(remember him?) favorite and only ab exercise!!


----------



## Sterolizer (May 17, 2012)

I love the black and white mentality in your vids. Keep it up!


----------

